# Poll: GP-ET GPS Receiver. 1DX, 5D MK III, 7D, 5D MK II...?



## CanonGrunt (Mar 14, 2012)

Just curious about the ratio of people who do and do not use the GPS receivers and which body they want to use one the most on...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully, no one in the military uses one. As soon as they upload a photo to facebook, their coordinates are there for someone to sight in on.

Same for those concerned about stalkers.

Its neat technology, but the implications of making your location available online are not well understood by some users.


----------

